

Cost of bandwidth? - salman89

If I were to start a media streaming site (video), what could I estimate in terms of rough numbers the cost of bandwidth to be? Just trying to get an idea of revenues vs expenses for an idea.<p>Thanks
======
johng
Also keep in mind that bandwidth is not necessarily going to be your most
expensive component. Power and cooling usually is. If you have hardware you
need to fire it up somewhere and cool it somewhere. Most colo's charge more
for power and cooling then for bandwidth.

Just my 2c.

------
tilt
There are many services around but I guess this could give you a hint

<http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/#pricing>

------
jjunkin
he.net: $600/month Includes 42U Cabinet, Power, 100 Mbps bandwidth. That is a
lot of bandwidth. This is where I colo.

